# do your dogs howl??



## lcht2 (Jan 8, 2008)

a police car just went by the house with its sirens on. tyson howls everytime he hears them. its about the only sound he makes that i dont get tired of listening to. now i can get him to howl with me which is really fun sometimes.


----------



## Branca's Mom (Mar 26, 2003)

OH MY GAWD!!! Urro Loves to howl and seems like we have a ton of emergency vehicles go by the house. Branca couldn't care less.


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

I can get Cody to howl with me when I try to sound like a dog howling. Isa on the other hand looks at us like we're idiots, lol.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)




----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Morgan loves a good howl, she's big on mumbling, mooing and other vocal stylings. Neighbors probably think I'm nuts that I howl with my dog.

Luther used to look at us like 'shuddup, you idiots' but Otto is quite intrigued, he always comes in and tilts his head. He finally figured out how to make that noise come out, my baby getting all big, he has a big voice.


----------



## Crookedcreekranch (May 27, 2008)

We live in the country where coyotes are very prevalent. I have 8 german shepherds at home. Nearly every night the coyotes begin their "yip yip'' howling . There are two coyote packs on either side of our property which is many acres and borders a year round creek.

It is so...errie when all my dogs begin to howl with them. When the young puppies , even as young as 4-5 weeks howl outside with the pack it is very cool. I have lived in Northern Minnesota and it always reminds me of the wolves howling "up north" 

Each dog has his own unique "voice" and the mixture is very interesting. I am glad they howl as it lets the coyotes know that this is our turf and to stay away. We have rarely seen a coyote - and it is usually a solo scout during calving season.

We have never lost a cat, kitten, or dog or pup to a coyote.

One day I'd like to record them howling-just have to have something handy to record at all times.

One time my folks called from Ely, Minnesota when my pack was howling and I held the phone out for them to hear and they said it sounded just like the wolves across the lake.

Here's a picture of a 16 day "Little Howler" of mine - he is really getting into it


----------



## pupresq (Dec 2, 2005)

We seem to be split along gender lines here. All the boys (both my two personal dogs and the two male fosters) howl and none of the girls do.









Rafe was VERY interested in that video!


----------



## Wolfie (Jan 20, 2006)

The only time Yukon howls is while he is sleeping. Scares the crap out of me when he does that in the middle of the night.

My last Shepherd had a lovely howl. The paper shredder really got him going.


----------



## Elmo's Mom (May 21, 2007)

We have lots of of moaning, groaning, barking and mumbling. But, no howling. 

I loved the video Camerafodder!


----------



## emjworks05 (May 30, 2008)

My girl howls, but my little guy doesnt.


----------



## DnP (Jul 10, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: bsinghVAWe have lots of of moaning, groaning, barking and mumbling. But, no howling.


Ditto here. Phoenix just looks at us like we've lost our minds.

Dakota had a heck of a howl. He used to howl in answer to any owl he'd hear...fine until an owl stationed itself outside my bedroom window at 2am one night. What a way to be rudely awakened...even shutting the window didn't stop Dakota from answering...


----------



## DnP (Jul 10, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: bsinghVAWe have lots of of moaning, groaning, barking and mumbling. But, no howling.


Ditto here. Phoenix just looks at us like we've lost our minds.

Dakota had a heck of a howl. He used to howl in answer to any owl he'd hear...fine until an owl stationed itself outside my bedroom window at 2am one night. What a way to be rudely awakened...even shutting the window didn't stop Dakota from answering...


----------



## lcht2 (Jan 8, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: Camerafodder


i just played that video and tyson started howling too haha!


----------



## lcht2 (Jan 8, 2008)

camerafodder, i played that video and tyson started howling haha


----------



## MayzieGSD (Aug 28, 2006)

Mayzie howls if we take her squeaky ball and squeak it over and over again







Is sooo cute!!


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

Yes Brady and Missy will howl 
Not always though it all depends on the Siren.
Usually when The fire trucks go by the front of my house OMG it is hysterical


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

This is the most adorable picture I've seen in a long time!


----------



## LHunter82FXRS (Oct 20, 2008)

I played the video, and Chico awoke from his nap, and couldn't figure out why the sirens and howling was coming from my computer. He started howling along with them, and then went outside to see if there were more sirens out there. I can start howling and get him to howl with me, it is so cute!


----------



## agilegsds (Dec 31, 2003)

Yes, but unfortunately it's every morning at sunrise. One starts and the rest jump in. A rude awakening when you're in the bedroom with them.


----------



## Dee Phillips (Nov 29, 2008)

My boy does but only after the fire engine,but not rescue cars.I live near a hospital and court house,but he only does it at fire engines. My girl just cocks her hear to listen but no howling.


----------



## Meb (Oct 18, 2005)

Meb and Shay have before when we had coyotes howling by our house. I thought it was real cool except it was 3a. 
I thought it would be nice to post this picture of a wolf howling. I went to Wolf Park in Indiana last summer and got in the enclosure with 5 wolves. An experience I will never forget!!


----------



## twolfette (Jan 26, 2007)

My GSD Axel howls, my aussie Jax yips and cries, and my aussie mix Henna just runs around and tries to get everyone else to knock it off.

Axel howls at the sirens, whether outside or on the TV. It's funny when we all start howling with him. Again, I'm sure my neighbors think we are nuts


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

Last night we were howling at Anna just to see her expression and she howled back. It was so funny!


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

My bf had tried to get our pup to howl by howling himself and seeing if she'll imitate him... it hasn't worked







She just looks at him like "huh? why're you doing that?!"


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Mine (all of them) howl for trains and sirens. I prefer it to barking and wish they would do it at 5:30 to wake me up. 

Ninja and Milla have baby-howls, but adult GSD barks. I LOVE baby howls!!!


----------



## ninhar (Mar 22, 2003)

Camerafodder, that video is great!! Your little guy is so cute.

Mine never howled, but I had a foster a few years ago who howled to the Law and Order theme song. It never carried over to any other TV show, but there was something about that music that got him going. Scared the **** out of me the first time he did it.


----------



## CookieTN (Sep 14, 2008)

Cookie howls shortly sometimes before she starts barking.


----------



## AniasGSDs (Oct 18, 2004)

Mine also started howling when I played the video!!! They also howl at sirens,


----------



## crazyboutdogs (Aug 26, 2007)

storm howls when i leave him. as if it's the wolf call and he's calling me home. or when he's really aggravated at someone walking around the street in front of the house.


----------



## flyinghayden (Oct 7, 2005)

Nope, they barely bark.


----------



## k9sarneko (Jan 31, 2007)

Mine all howl at the coyotes, trains, fire trucks, police cars. Even the blood hound joins in which is so very funny. I wonder what the dogs and coyotes say to each other, the coyotes howl and then stop and my bunch starts up. Then after a few turns back and forth they all howl together. Its really weird.


----------



## jake (Sep 11, 2004)

my jake ignores sirens and single dog/coyote howl.He has replied to pack howl/yelp of pack of beagles hunting near him.I love to try to make him howl back at me but he usually just looks at me like i'm nuts,Has responded a couple times to me when I howl-makes me laugh thinking maybe if I was smart enough to howl correctly he might howl bacl


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

ha, gia says you're welcome for those of you who enjoyed her video! everytime i play it - they both get up and howl as well









oh, and that puppy howling photo is RIDICULOUSLY cute!!!


----------



## bethandglen (Jan 5, 2009)

Lexi does! Especially when I get ready to leave the house and she can't come with me! I think it's cute and my daughter will howl along with her, LOL! 

Beth


----------



## Kava3 (Jan 28, 2009)

YES!! He howls alot! But my Grndma has wolf hybrids that get him going alot of the time. He loves to "sing" to the song Devil went down to Georgia by the Charlie Daniels band.


----------



## LHunter82FXRS (Oct 20, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: SarDogYES!! He howls alot! But my Grndma has wolf hybrids that get him going alot of the time. He loves to "sing" to the song Devil went down to Georgia by the Charlie Daniels band.


He has a good taste in music!


----------



## VectorSketcher (Jul 20, 2008)

I do have a howler as well. Rogue howls when I leave the house, she has some seperation anxiety. My husband says she really gets into it, when I picked her up from the vets today after her spay they told me that she was howling so much that they thought they had a little wolf cub in the back, but she only does it when I leave her, not sure that is a good thing, I will work with her on it.


----------

